# Passive Subwoofer Setup??



## Guest

I want to hook up a passive subwoor (Jamo SW-500) to my Onkyo HT-R530 receiver. I am looking for the best possible way to hook it up and get deep bass. The specs of the Jamo are 150w RMS & 200w MAX 8ohm. My receiver puts out 110w per channel. If I run my (2) Front Speakers to the sub and then the sub to the receiver would the amp be getting 110w or 220w?? Would this be the best possible setup or should I buy a subwoofer amplifer?? Any Help would be great



Thanks


----------



## Mike P.

As shown in the diagram, the left and right speaker outputs from your reciever connect to the left and right "Input Amplifier" on the Jamo.( Not sure why thet call it "Amplifier" since the sub is passive, non powered, and it has speaker wire connections.) Then the left and right outputs from the "Main Satellite" connect to the left and right front speakers that you have. Set the speaker size to "large" on your reciever and give it a try.


----------



## salvasol

Do as Mike said ... and if you don't like the results; just get a better powered amp :yes:


----------



## Guest

hey thanks for that information now for a subwoofer amp would this be a good choice and work out for me http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/details/531299905/onkyo-m-282 or what other products are out there that I could use that you know of


----------



## Mike P.

Link in above post fixed.

That unit would work. You would connect the LFE outout on your reciever to the left and right inputs on the M-282 with a Y adaptor. Then the speaker outputs from the M-282 would connect to the so called "Input Amplifier" on the sub. You would then have a dedicated sub for 5.1 decoding.


----------



## Guest

I would do what the sub says on the pic


----------

